# Can you drive a 17 year old car for Uber?



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Got a friend in San Diego who's thinking of driving for Uber. His car is in good condition but it's 17 years old and used to be a cab.
Would Uber or Lyft accept it?
Thanks


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

No goto Uber's website and look up the driver requirements


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't see the problem.
I wouldn't be asking Uber if he can though. Best bet would be to use another car for his account and maybe use the old cab to actually work. If you maybe paint the registration number of the car on the account on the passengers back door I think he will get away with it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> Got a friend in San Diego who's thinking of driving for Uber. His car is in good condition but it's 17 years old and used to be a cab.
> Would Uber or Lyft accept it?
> Thanks


 Hell, for pennies a mile have him use an '87 Yugo for Uber.


----------

